# Nodak Afterhours Goose Club II



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

AHHHHHHH!!!! I'm going crazy!!! I need interaction or i will kill myself AHHHHHH!

Has anyone else driven by moorhead and secretly parked glassing the beet piles with some lotion and kleenex? oh uh yeah me either... but i see these geese and it drives me up a wall! Im so pumped for next year already that it is insane.

Anyone else wanna chime in and discuss something.......

possible topics:

women
mertz
women
bowhunting for honks


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Ahhhh Man I thought I was the only one.......

Umm yeah but we can't get this one locked up again. This place has been DEAD.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

haha i agree.... its depressing when no one is on here. We need more open water late in this state or less snow. ha


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

We have a good one going in the supporting members area. Bait Pile.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> We have a good one going in the supporting members area. Bait Pile.


Good lure there :wink: . I've been trying anything to spark conversation on sites. It is frickin dead online. This winter blows, not enough snow to make for good snowmobiling, the fish aren't biting too great, pheasant season is over; it seems like all I have left are my goose calls.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

HAHA I know what you mean. This last weekend was the first weekend since the begining of September that I didn't go hunting. My finger kept twitching. Is that normal?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I called the viagra help line because I've been aroused for over 4 days is that normal?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Oh you said we should try _not_ to get this one locked up? My bad.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I know what you guys mean, by not hunting. I have hunted every weekend since September 1 and its so hard not shooting. A good fix is shooting clays. If you guys want to see geese come to Fergus Falls. There are a ton here, and about 80% of all the mallards are banded, talk about going insane seeing those buggers


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I guess I better stay away from Fergus. I don't want to be in the Fergus correctional Facility. That would be a huge temptation. Banded mallards. ahhh


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I just realized that I am wearing my calls under my jacket. I'm sitting in the Memorial Union in the computer lab wearing my lanyard. I miss geese.


----------



## live_4_quack (Mar 1, 2007)

First of all let me say that I really do like this site. I can't relate to everything you guys do for fun up there, but I check this site at least once a day for new posts just to see what the happenings are up there in Dakota Land.

Now, let me tell you how bad it ate me up to see pictures of you guys killing geese back in Sept. and Oct. and even early Nov. when I still had months to go before I could even think about it. I would see your pile pics, read your stories about how the geese just bombed in, and then I would go pout and kick my bottom lip around for awile

So..... I thought I would send you a picture from yesterday morning oke:

Great day over in the sooner state.









Just kidding. Hang in there guys. I think you are going to have snow geese back quicker than you think based on what I am seeing around here.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

chris lillehoff said:


> Has anyone else driven by moorhead and secretly parked glassing the beet piles with some lotion and kleenex? oh uh yeah me either... but i see these geese and it drives me up a wall! Im so pumped for next year already that it is insane.


You don't realize how many people called me a liar back in the day when I told them geese were hanging out on the top of the beet piles. 8) Gotta love city geese.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

chris lillehoff said:


> Has anyone else driven by moorhead and secretly parked glassing the beet piles with some lotion and kleenex? oh uh yeah me either... but i see these geese and it drives me up a wall! Im so pumped for next year already that it is insane.


I know there are at least two wearing a little iron out there. i usually go with vasaline and TP though. :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Looks like we fed them well while they were up here! Live 4

It's not uncommon to wear your calls to class. It is done all the time.

My favorite is when we get back from hunting just in time to go to class. Walk in with goose blood on your face, pants, etc. Camo on. It's a great way to pick up chicks. I just tie my dog up at the bike rack and walk in! :lol:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Sweet, adult swim is back, back again.

Looks like the tides have turned Live4quack. Nice to see you smackin' em up. :wink: Going to go sit in my corner and bang my head now.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm gonna kill two birds with one stone. I hear Mertz hunts honks with a bow. Native american style. Nothing but his home made bow and a loin cloth. Heard he almost lost a toe as well as an appendage a little more important last year when he went after some on the golf course up in Forks that turned on him as he ambushed. He's no longer welcome there.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

What the hell, did you guys all get together and change your avatars today or what? Don't even know what's goin on.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

yeah a few of us decided to change up the avatars at about 2:00....AM this morning!!!! i think its about time you jumped on the bandwagon diver


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Alright, gimme a minute.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Heck yes, they even got me to put one up. I am still trying to find a better one! Where my dog doesn't look so dumb.

Diver this one doesn't make you look so small! :lol:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

nice work diver!!! now get your arse over to the baitpile thread, bandmans calling you out!!!


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

haha crazy


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Going all out there Diver arent ya


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

take a look at that giant avatar girls..... haha bow down


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

chris lillehoff said:


> take a look at that giant avatar girls..... haha bow down


 :lol: You hacked the Nodak 6kb avatar cap. Hustad's gonna be ticked.


----------



## callingislife (Jan 13, 2008)

I must say Diver... That pic you got in the quote section is awesome.

well done. :beer:


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey Lillehoff,

Nice avatar!! :wink: That goose was shot by one of my buddies during early season this past year.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I think that means that Lillehoff has to bow down to Jeff then. Suck that!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yep, Thats what it means!


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

i bow down to no one with a goose scene on the side of their trailers. sorry.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

chris lillehoff said:


> i bow down to no one with a goose scene on the side of their trailers. sorry.


Accept for the Mallard Mafia, everyone bows down to them!!!


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

mallard mafia eh? you know i've seen that trailer this fall out goose hunting


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

honkerslayr said:


> mallard mafia eh? you know i've seen that trailer this fall out goose hunting


im sorry to hear that.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

NEW TOPIC

Post your favorite random picture you have from hunting in the past few years. No bloodbath bragging crap just stupid shyt lol

here is mine from an ice hunt that we just had too much fun at lol


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

is that a hooded merganser?


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Good topic chris,

I have a few pics, couldn't decide which one was the best.

This first one is of me and jwdinius1. Taken 2 years ago and proves you can still have a smile on your face even when you don't shoot limits









This is TripleB from the same hunt, hahaha, im gonna blow this up and frame it for him









This last one is bandman and TripleB, after an unsuccessful day of holding a few roboducks in the air, they decided to go searching for antique farm equipment, and SCORED!!!!!!


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> is that a hooded merganser?


yes it is. I got a bust mount done of that bird. Very cool bird species.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

you son of ***** Averyghg, now the secrets out that I'm not the best hunter on this site!!! :beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Major Grindage!!!









Trip & I smacked em' hard this day. :rock: One was 14 lbs 15 oz. Oh snap, now I see we were over our limit but what's done is done I guess.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

bandman said:


> Major Grindage!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe it was the "orgy" pattern we had set that day.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

But that's what you said they looked like the night before. :huh:


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

A nice mature tom with an excellent fan.

You should've seen the spurs on this hog.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Ahhh man I was scouting that thing for the past three years.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:lol: He definitely looks like he was the authority in the area. That smile is very well-deserving of a true trophy!

Avery, them pics crack me up and that one brings back some odd, but funny memories.  :-?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Was that the spinner hunt?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

We had our scouting done and it was getting late so we decided to go sit out in a very high cut corn field and hold spinners above our heads. The ducks were everywhere, but they didn't want anything to do with us yahoos that night which was hard to figure out why. :roll: We couldn't stop laughing at each the whole time we were out there.

Just writing this is making me roll. :rollin: (Not one of our brightest moments but one of the funniest for sure!) Oh the things a guy will do...:eyeroll:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

bandman said:


> We had our scouting done and it was getting late so we decided to go sit out in a very high cut corn field and hold spinners above our heads. The ducks were everywhere, but they didn't want anything to do with us yahoos that night which was hard to figure out why. :roll: We couldn't stop laughing at each the whole time we were out there.
> 
> Just writing this is making me roll. :rollin: (Not one of our brightest moments but one of the funniest for sure!) Oh the things a guy will do...:eyeroll:


I thought we all took the oath to tell no one of this?!?!?!?


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

haha thats great!! i remember that day we did amazing!!!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

i have a few more i had to post up....

I caught jwdinius1 riding around the yard on his bike and when he found out i was taking pictures of him he quickly acted like he was just posing with some geese









Did u guys know that TripleB works out????


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

wOULD ANYONE BELIEVE ME IF I TOLD YOU AVERYGHG IS IN GRAD-SCHOOL WITH ME? HE SEEMS TO HAVE ALL THE TIME IN THE WORLD TO POST GAY ****, BUT NEVER ANY PHOTOS OF U MR. GAY HIMSELF..


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Heck yes, they even got me to put one up. I am still trying to find a better one! Where my dog doesn't look so dumb.
> 
> Diver this one doesn't make you look so small! :lol:


I hope you are talking about a different dog then the avatar dog :wink: That is one handsome sum***** right there!

Did you take that sig picture or is that from somewhere else?

I did sit in my basement with my new real thang listening to bad grammar and blowing away tonight... going to be a long offseason.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

USAlx50 said:


> I did sit in my basement with my new real thang listening to bad grammar and blowing away tonight... going to be a long offseason.


What do you think of it? Awful high for me, but it blows like a champ w/ them guts and is a sweet little call IMO. Ivory or chartreuse?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

No USA I was talkin about one I had of me and Tannor. I don't really have a good one of him and I. Thus Remmi got the spotlight!

That sig picture was taken that day we were at that cut corn field by that dudes house! where the guys kept looking at the truck and trailer.

You know the one that you made us leave because you wanted to go to class! Right before most of the birds flew! 

That was a sweet morning!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

GB2 doing a little modeling.










Hillbilly deluxe










Big Buddies










Hillbilly Deluxe 2


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

That 2nd pic has cover potential! I can't believe your phone doesn't ring off the hook for that wader company to sponsor your hillbilly arse.
:beer:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a real problem when it comes to hernia checks for moose. I just realized how many pictures I have of me being a moron.


















Going direct to the source.










Alright now I officially cannot show my face in public, but it was for the Nodakoutdoors Afterhours club so I do what is necessary. That last one may have crossed the line and may be edited out.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I want that second moose as my yard ornament.  I think I've seen it all now, thanks GB. :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Just think of all of the fun you could have with this one Goosebusters!









Enjoy buddy!


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Those are some halarious fricken pics guys. Laughed my a$$ off. :beer:


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Just think of all of the fun you could have with this one Goosebusters!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahah. Apparently that moose is into the kinky stuff. :lol:


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

wow, i'm sure you left me speechless GB


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

goosebusters said:


>


I know I just used one of these the other day...

but dear god


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Im sure It's here somewhere!








******* tripod!








The new blind, and spread!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

All I have to say is Damn that moose look fine.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I guess they guy found it when it was a baby and raised it. It said it leaves every fall for about two weeks. I guess it goes to Grand Forks.?!?>@? I'm not sure why, then it comes back home.

It was a true story out of Canada I believe. Some old Email.

I am still confused as to why it goes to Grand Forks!?


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I am still confused as to why it goes to Grand Forks!?


Yearly hernia check. :wink:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

I love the mullet GB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

bandman said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> > I did sit in my basement with my new real thang listening to bad grammar and blowing away tonight... going to be a long offseason.
> ...


Ivory.. It's my new favorite. I love how you can get it to crack high and it still gets down low just fine as well. Those giants get just as high sometimes not to mention lessers.

4P&Y- So you're sayin you avatar pic is with my dog and your sig pic is with my dekes? That is a really cool sig pic, I remember you taking those that morning, turned out well.

That tripod took skillz... And I didnt even catch on to the "i'm sure it's here somewhere" line at first. I was getting "aroused" at the thought of the morning and had to tuck it up to my chest so it didn't poke out of the blind and flare the geese.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Well, the way I look at is some of you either need to start drinking more -- or is it less -- find a woman, or I can give you a number of this person you might want to have a sit down with and chat. More is less and less is more, and some things are just better off not seen or heard. The off season blues are in full force by the looks of it, but keep it up if it helps. The humor is keeping me sane.

Ima870man


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yeah, I figured I better give Remmi alittle credit. Ohh and yeah, I guess all of your deeks, were in the pic. I didn't face the other way to see the sweet Big Foots!!!


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

GB's mullet is hideous. i burst out laughing in class and people looked at me like i was retarded.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

:lol: So he actually has that mullet? Thats fuggin hilarious... I like poon to much to do that.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

USAlx50 said:


> :lol: So he actually has that mullet? Thats fuggin hilarious... I like poon to much to do that.


yes he still has it. I saw him at the grocery store this morning, just standing in the parking lot leaning on the hood of his trans am smoking cigs and whistling at fat chicks. :wink:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

USA, doesn't the lab that sleeps in your bed ruin your poon getting? Or are the chicks you are "with" into a big smelly dog bed?


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

hunt4P&Y said:


> USA, doesn't the lab that sleeps in your bed ruin your poon getting? Or are the chicks you are "with" into a big smelly dog bed?


Honestly who gets first crack at the girl. We know Remmi has the biggest package.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey Mertz well you were busy putting your mouth on the cow I was busy pimpin!










Hey Mertz do you need a little closer pic of them shining my bike? Here you go!!!










Sorry guys no geese to kill in the summer so I turn my attention else where!!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

It doesn't count when you have to pay them. Have you seen the guys that get hit on in Hooters?! :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

You should see how they flock to the Harley!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

They flock like geese to a spread of 6 flambeaus I heard. The windshield and saddle bags are like orange flags flapping in the wind.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> USA, doesn't the lab that sleeps in your bed ruin your poon getting? Or are the chicks you are "with" into a big smelly dog bed?


First of all I have air fresheners up the ying yang... and I wash the comforter/sheets way too much

I lock the remdog out when a new chick is in bed with me.... 95% of the time he whines like a b!tch and the girl is like ohhhh let him come sleep in here I feel bad....


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

It's not cheating because its YOUR DOG!!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

goosebusters said:


> It's not cheating because its YOUR DOG!!!










[/URL][/img]


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

USA.

HAHAHA YOU WOULD!


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

are you dorks coming to my house for the game feed on feb 8th?

you frickin better be there. :run:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

INVITE??


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> INVITE??


you guys are definitly invited....

Gallons of duck blood, a keg, and savory wild dishes will abound.

We'll get started on Friday Feb 8th @ 2216 6th Ave N GF ND (S.W.A.T. house) Bring your favorite dish, drink and duck hunting stories from the past yr.

We'll have a blind silent auction as we did last yr. I do not have the list of items all together yet but I will post it up when it is finalized. Last yr the silent auction included prints, calls, decoys, blinds, guns and other waterfowl related items.

There will also be a woodstove heated garage where there will be an informal demonstration on decoy carving and burlap decoy construction.

I hope you can make it!! We'll probably get started around 4-5pm and go well into the night!!

If you plan on coming, post up what you plan to bring as a dish and we'll see you there!!

A blind silent auction is best explained as you know what you are bidding on but don't know what you'll get. There is a list of 10 or so items that are available to be bid upon but each item is written on a piece of paper and placed in a sealed envelope. The envelopes are then numbered and placed next to a bid sheet. Hence the blind silent auction, you know what you are bidding on but you don't know what you'll get.

Hope to see you there, and let me know if you have any other questions.

:bartime: :bartime:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

chris lillehoff said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > INVITE??
> ...


How many beer pong tables will be setup after the demonstration?


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

NEW Topic

What is your favorite beer?

Heres how i roll.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm kind of a beer snob, my favorittes are Heineken and Rolling Rock.

For cheap beers there is only one: Keystone Light 8)


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

A beer snob that likes keystone light :lol: thats funny!!


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

:beer: :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

To my friends I am known as the all time DD! I don't want to screw things up for my future. Call me gay, call me whatever, but I can have fun without. Most of the time my buddies don't even notice! After a while I guess they get used to it!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I role with Keystone, Michelob, Bud Light, Miller Lite, Grain Belt, Linekugal (how do you spell it) and don't forget Milwaukee's Best ICE!!! Got me drunk through high school for $5.


----------



## gilbatron_2500 (Sep 7, 2005)

Natty Light cause its alright! For 11 bucks a case.....its about quantity not quality in my college experiance!!


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

yesss. Natty ice pounders 12$..the best deal around


----------

